# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Super Bowl

## BCBud-D

Where would we watch the football game in TB? I don't remember a bar with a TV.

----------


## Rumghoul

I think Sunset Resort usually has something going on

----------


## Olivea

Travellers Beach Resort will be having their annual Super Bowl party. You can also call or email to reserve your seat/s for free.

----------


## TAH

Travelers is in Negril, not TB.

----------

